# Does this look like a good deal?



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I haven't priced much on straight load trailers, but newer more stock-like trailers are in that price range, so I think it's pretty fair (IMO). It at least isn't a rip-off and I'm sure of that


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks very nice.

Height is good...anything above 7' minimum.
Width is a tad narrow honestly, but if only hauling your one it will work even with divider closed you can add a extra snap or two and make that divider a little more roomy if needed. Most trailers you will see today are 6' or wider. Mine is near 7' interior width on my semi-stock 4 horse {that is 2 dedicated front stalls and a box stall in the trailer back}
_I would be asking how long the stall length is from chest bar to butt bar,_ know what your horse is and add 6" more minimum so you can load and clip that butt bar with ease...

OK...more things to ask and see how they work ....
Ramp...should lift very easily by one person..check the mat is secure and no sponginess anywhere around or under it (rot)
Upper doors above the ramp...can they be locked open during travel and or do they remove completely? 
Do all windows open and close easily...
Do "human" doors open and close *tightly* easily...
Solid unmovable wall between the dressing room and horse compartment so when you lock the door {lock works?} your equipment is safe?

It looks like a very nice trailer.
Have someone knowledgeable really look at it closely for hidden damage...if it was well maintained it is a fair _*asking*_ price...
I *would not* give full asking price but offer less and see where they will go to...
The trailer* is *14 years old...some wiggle room should be there.. {price a new one and see where it would get you}
Here are some places with used trailers to get a idea of what is out there, how much and what condition they are....

Some sites to do some comparisons...
_http://www.bisonusedhorsetrailerdealer.com/detail.asp?ID=409644
Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more....

_Below are just a 2 of hundreds of trailers available they have..._
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks {actual trailer listing}
http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=637327 {actual trailer listing}

_I think you have some negotiation room, but the trailer by picture looks nice...
see if you can find/get a "Blue Book" estimate on what it is worth...internet search is appropriate.
No trailer should be listed in "excellent" condition at this age. Once used and of this age all should be listed as good/very good on a reference for pricing... _at best._

Good luck.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If it were something other than a bison. They are not very expensive new and that one is almost 14 years old. See what they are new for comparison.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

a few things I noticed:

it looks to be some painted steel, the "alumasport" name made me think more aluminum but generally speaking aluminum is left unpainted so might be a mix of metals which may or may not be a dealbreaker for you but if it's a lot of steel then the price seems a bit high

also when I was looking for a trailer I was told the ones with the fiberglass roof are fine, just with that age go on a sunny day and look up it should be a solid color from the inside, not light & dark patches.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I looked on Horse trailer world and the same year/model sold for 7000. 
Yes aluminum can be painted. My LQ is all aluminum an has white walls on it. :wink:
It looks to be a nice trailer and taken care of for it's age. Be worth looking at.:wink:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Bison, but it looks like a nice trailer and a reasonable asking price. I think it would be worth looking into further. 

It does seem a little heavy for an all-aluminum construction. It's the same weight as my steel 14' 2-horse slant load with small tack room. This one is almost certainly longer, but also narrower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> I'm not familiar with Bison, but it looks like a nice trailer and a reasonable asking price. I think it would be worth looking into further.
> 
> It does seem a little heavy for an all-aluminum construction. It's the same weight as my steel 14' 2-horse slant load with small tack room. This one is almost certainly longer, but also narrower.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

That particular trailer is aluminum with a steel frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greencow (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the help! We might go look at it soon!


----------

